# cdma nexus doesn't have the omap?!?



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

The tear down on engadgets front page shows the cdma nexus actually contains the same chip as the gs2, am I the only one shocked by this?

The Exynox 4210

http://zdnet.com/photos/cracking-open-the-samsung-galaxy-nexus/6334161


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Were do u see that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmmm....


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Were do u see that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


http://www.zdnet.com/photos/cracking-open-the-samsung-galaxy-nexus/6334161?seq=41&tag=siu-container;photo-frame#photo-frame

(sorry, put the wrong link in there before)


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

The chip labeled as the Exynos is the LTE radio


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

imnuts said:


> The chip labeled as the Exynos is the LTE radio


Yeah, I can't see anything online indicating that "CMC221 NAA969.00A-1 B1139 ARM" is an Exynos...


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah that's nuts looks like someone should do some investigating

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zacisblack (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree it's not Exynos, but I'm still at a loss. I have yet to see any teardown that shows where the TI OMAP 4460 processor is located. iFixit didn't label the CPU.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Why don't you guys simply install an app that reads and reports what the CPU is ???? SetCPU, NoFrills, they all tell you. Someone with an LTE version nab it. I HIGHLY doubt that it was the Exynos though. ICS was built (and optimized) from the ground up for an OMAP chipset.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

imnuts said:


> The chip labeled as the Exynos is the LTE radio


That doesn't make any sense. Either they labeled it wrong, or you're wrong, as Qualcomm makes all radio chips for Verizon cell phones.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> That doesn't make any sense. Either they labeled it wrong, or you're wrong, as Qualcomm makes all radio chips for Verizon cell phones.


Says who? The DROID Charge used a VIA CDMA radio and Samsung LTE radio.

EDIT: See here


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

What iFixit thinks is that one of the Samsung ram chips is a combo ram/processor housed unit


----------



## woolbeo (Nov 28, 2011)

From a logcat of my Galaxy Nexus LTE on Verizon

<6>[37076.675415] PVR: PVRSRVDriverResume(pDevice=c7955000)
<6>[37076.675750] PVR: SysSystemPostPowerState: Entering state D0
<6>[37076.675933] PVR: EnableSystemClocks: Enabling System Clocks
<6>[37076.676330] PVR: Installing device LISR SGX ISR on IRQ 53 with cookie c7a3b900

As you can see it has a PVR GPU, therefore it can not be a Exonys processor.

Edit: RAM Chip has OMAP4460 SOC, so this must be a samsung lte radio like the droid charge.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Sep 27, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Says who? The DROID Charge used a VIA CDMA radio and Samsung LTE radio.
> 
> EDIT: See here


There's a sticker on the bottom of the phone that says "QUALCOMM 4G". I think that's what he's referring to.


----------

